# Flash - contains spoilers



## BWFoster78 (May 27, 2015)

Finally got around to finishing watching the latest Flash tonight (the season finale?).  My five year old happened into the room during the previous episode and decided he loved the series.  Now, I have to wait until we both can watch it.

Anyway, after the episode, the questions began.  I had something resembling the following conversation:

Payton: Why did Flash run up into the sky at the end?

Me: (Thinking, the more obvious question was how?) By running really fast in the direction opposite the wormhole, he'd reverse the polarity and save the earth.

Payton: And why was Dr. Wells so mad at Flash?

Me: Because he's from the future and needed the Flash to go back in the past to change stop Dr. Wells from killing the Flash's mother so that Dr. Wells could return to the future.

Payton looked at me like he was really confused.

Me: Don't look at me.  I'm still trying to figure out how, if they killed Dr. Wells' how many ever great grandfather in order to keep him from ever existing, was it that they all still existed in that timeline since Dr. Wells, who now never existed, couldn't have killed the Flash's mom.

Yep.  My kid doesn't have a shot; he's gonna be a geek.


----------



## wordwalker (May 28, 2015)

It's time travel. If a time travel story doesn't cheat, most of the story never happened in the first place. 

But I'll give them credit for what they did with Eddie. I always thought the most boring role on TV had to be "the hero's canon girlfriend for three seasons later" (hi, Laurel!), but of course being the Other Guy who _creates_ that annoying delay is even worse. Their method of removing him was inspired, generous--

(And it'll only hold for so long, of course. Wells/Thawne is way too good a villain to stay dead.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 29, 2015)

> Payton looked at me like he was really confused.
> 
> Me: Don't look at me. I'm still trying to figure out how, if they killed Dr. Wells' how many ever great grandfather in order to keep him from ever existing, was it that they all still existed in that timeline since Dr. Wells, who now never existed, couldn't have killed the Flash's mom.


I think this is why I decided not to continue my time travel series. Last night I was telling my wife how much better it was to be a teacher in Hong Kong than here in the U.S. But, if we hadn't moved to the U.S., Sabina and Hannah would not have been born, so I can't really regret moving us here.

That's the thing about a timeline, if you could change one little thing, you'd change everything. I realize with time travel being impossible, of course the time travel story has to cheat... but unless the story's whole premise is time travel (_Back to the Future_), it's hard for me to not ask those questions.


----------



## Devor (May 29, 2015)

wordwalker said:


> (And it'll only hold for so long, of course. Wells/Thawne is way too good a villain to stay dead.)



Ohh if he's not dead I'm complaining.  That's one of the biggest problems these shows run into - sacrificing good writing to keep a TV personality instead of letting them have their dramatic exit and building up new ones.  If they keep the character, his next defeat can't be anywhere near as awesome, which means the show starts going down hill.

They've said they'll have new speedsters in season 2.

Anyways I'm really enjoying the show, although I sometimes question if certain villains and situations would really be a challenge for someone as fast as the Flash.  I'm hyped for Legends of Tomorrow.  That looks fun.


((edit))

I got curious and had to look it up . . . they've confirmed that the actor playing Harrison Wells will return.  I hope he comes back as the real Harrison Wells.  I think that would be okay.


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 29, 2015)

> Anyways I'm really enjoying the show, although I sometimes question if certain villains and situations would really be a challenge for someone as fast as the Flash



I completely get you there.  If he can outrun a bullet starting after the gun was fired, how, exactly, does he get hit with an arrow?  Or any of the other things that always take him out the first time he meets a villian?

Still, though, I like the show.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 29, 2015)

I haven't seen the Flash. If I do give that show a try, it seems like I'll have to stifle a lot of questions. Yeah, I think Super Speed is more advantageous than Super Strength. Villain/weapon strength can be fudged (punch > train), but arrows are never faster than bullets.


----------



## Devor (May 29, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I haven't seen the Flash. If I do give that show a try, it seems like I'll have to stifle a lot of questions. Yeah, I think Super Speed is more advantageous than Super Strength. Villain/weapon strength can be fudged (punch > train), but arrows are never faster than bullets.



It's not that bad.  This is the worst one:

[video]https://youtu.be/BNUfDbZuEOQ?t=201[/video]

Sure, he could do that ^ . . . . or he could just run really fast and take their guns away like he does all the time.


----------



## wordwalker (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, superspeed is the hardest power there is to write for (except time travel, ). What it really means is that you get a veto on _everything_, if you see it start, because it's usually agreed speedsters are only fast when they trigger the power. (So "getting hit with an arrow" did make sense: Oliver warned Barry he'd get shot, and launched an arrow right at him, Barry caught it-- and some prepared crossbow traps shot Barry in the back. "Point" made, speed does have one limit.)


----------

